
Strenuous daily exercise may shorten, not prolong, longevity - rustoo
https://www.titech.ac.jp/english/news/2020/047276.html
======
chmaynard
It would be interesting to write a computer program that generates random
claims about some aspect of human health. For each random claim, the program
would search the scientific literature for peer-reviewed studies that support
the claim or its converse. The results might be surprising.

------
gbronner
Relatively small sample size, and lifestyle issues may dominate the effect
postulated

